# how best to clean antique pepsi and coca cola bottles?



## bottlescript

hello, new to collecting and just bought some bottles, some are clean but have a stain thats inside, how do i clean it - just soappy hot water and a brush? any tips? thanks!


----------



## bottlescript

i found this blod:

 http://cocacolabottleman.wordpress.com/2010/04/27/to-clean-or-not-to-clean-that-is-the-question/

 any other handy tips, maybe to get out more stubborn stains, how about soda and vinegar?? or are they too harsh on old bottles?!?


----------



## ncbred

Bar Keepers Friend for the painted label and any stains on the outside.  On the inside I fill the bottles a little less than halfway full with bits of cut copper.  Add just enough Lime Away to soak the copper and then with your thumb in the top, shake it back and forth so that the copper is moving from the bottom to top of the bottle.  Do that until the dirt/stains are gone.  I find that works best for me.


----------



## bottlescript

Thanks NCBRED!  -- where do you buy/get those materials? -- sorry, I live outside the US, maybe I can buy it online an get it posted to me?


----------



## madman

bar keepers friend, is sold in most major grocery stores its a powder like cleanser,  also theres a liquid ihavent used, google it, the copper is just copper wire cut up into small pieces can you show a pix off the bottle that way we can tell you how to clean it??


----------



## Wangan

> ORIGINAL:  bottlescript
> any other handy tips, maybe to get out more stubborn stains, how about soda and vinegar?? or are they too harsh on old bottles?!?


 

 Soda bottles are thick walled and will take pressure well.Thin walled medicines may break if they have vinegar and baking soda put in them and stoppered,even with a thumb.Cut copper seems to work the best,which is why people who tumble bottles use it among other mediums.Regular size house wiring,stripped and cut up small works great.There is a post on here where someone made a jig to do it with a drill rather than cut it with pliers.


----------



## GuntherHess

> soda and vinegar


 
 since they neutralize each other not sure what they would do other than generate some gas.


----------



## bottlescript

I put a 50% white vinegar and water mix, + bottle brush. then I refill with the same 50% vinegar + water, give it a good shake and leave it in the bottle for 2-3 weeks, seems to clear up pretty good. Then I squirt some window cleaner and shake it up, rinse, then take a tooth brush and vinegar and brush-clean the outside. last step I spray window cleaner and clean the outside = *sparkle* (mostly) - the bottles with stain/cloudiness -- can't seem to clean them up -- maybe need sumthing more abrasive like copper or H2SO4 *yipes*

 I think I might try bathing my bottles in the 50% Vinegar + water and leave them there for 3 weeks so the outside gets done too, rather than previously in the bottle to do the inside. -- does vinegar eat at the glass?

 Not tried the soda thing, its good for cleaning teeth right? LOL

 BTW, the copper tips -- ain't copper EXpen$ive these days? or is it cheap as ther in the US?!?


----------



## Wangan

The last I heard copper was close to $3.00 per lb.,but you can get some old thrown away 12 or 14 gauge "house wiring" for free to chop up.Just ask any electrician where the next wiring job is or check mills or factories.The short pieces are too small to bother recycle.


----------



## bottlescript

ok, cool. guess i better hit up some sparkies LOL


----------



## naomilawson12

> how best to clean antique pepsi and coca cola bottles?


 
 The one on the bottle and the one in the right frame is. The hanging one on the left is a fake from the 1970s. I also have a couple walking with those who see major signs. Ebay has made the value down to them, unless they are in excellent condition. They are in very good condition.


----------

